# Pacu's play dice?



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

After my first 2 RBPs ate the other I introduced this guy to the tank. I have given him away because he overgrew the 20 gallon tank but he spent most of his time with the remaining piranha. I think this is the stupidest pacu i've ever seen.:laugh: i find it funny...maybe its just me. :bleh:

At first I was freaking out because I thought it was lodged in this mouth and couldn't get it out. But after watching him for a while he started chewing it and juggling it in his mouth. I have verified the goofyness of the paku....i want my piranha back. lol.









-Jon


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thats cool.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's hillarious!

Gotta move this though. To Non-piranha pics and vids.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

definitely amusing


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

funny pic man


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Watch he chokes...muhahahaha


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, I've seen it all now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's sweet :laugh:

Take him to Vegas, man


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

toss them bones!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

HAHA, thats great


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you got to enter that pic in the non-p potm


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

:laugh: I'd bet it would win


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

stupid pacu,
hes probably trying to crack it like a nut, they have extremly strong teeth/jaws.


----------

